# rear quarter panel scoops



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

I was just wondering how hard it would be install quarter panel scoops. What I had in mind was buying those ricer things here: 

http://www.andysautosport.com/products.php?id=Po04GTO&make=Pontiac&mcat=Exterior&scat=Scoops

Then cutting holes in the body to make them functional and therefore not rice. Maybe add some mesh if necessary. The Woodward GTO's scoops are functional, aren't they? I'm not even sure how/where to cut the holes. My brother says his '04 Cobra's scoops are functional, but I don't see holes anywhere.

I think the Porsche Boxter scoops could possibly look nice on a GTO, but there's no way I'm going to be the first to try this. Has anyone done something similar to their GTO? Does anyone have any input? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*quarter panel?*

ram air quarter panels? sneaking your buddies into the drive in movies? blow dry your laundry? why would you want quarter panels to flow air? :rofl:


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*to cool our miniature brakes!!*



ramairws6 said:


> ram air quarter panels? sneaking your buddies into the drive in movies? blow dry your laundry? why would you want quarter panels to flow air? :rofl:


Like a Z06


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*great idea!*

one better, use a jig saw open rt side of rear bumper cover,install 2 dryer hoses from newly cut hole (ala 05') run hoses to rear brake shields attach
the vacumn created by the suction of the car going thru the atmosphere
and defeated mustangs falling behind will cool our miniature brakes and we will look cool too! functional!


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> ram air quarter panels? sneaking your buddies into the drive in movies? blow dry your laundry? why would you want quarter panels to flow air? :rofl:


they cool the breaks. but that's just an excuse to make your car look cooler 

EDIT: I'm soo sorry, ramair. I meant "brakes", not "breaks". If u want to file a lawsuit, i'll understand.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*cool!*

cool them "breaks" arty:


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't get what's so funny. The woodward GTO has them and everyone thinks it's cool. I don't see people making fun of the C5 Z06. A lot of Ferraris have them. Lamborghini has them. Look, I made a photochop: http://www.infostronghold.com/


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> sneaking your buddies into the drive in movies?


I don't understand what u mean. What do scoops have to do with drive-in movies :confused


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> one better, use a jig saw open rt side of rear bumper cover,install 2 dryer hoses from newly cut hole (ala 05') run hoses to rear brake shields attach
> the vacumn created by the suction of the car going thru the atmosphere
> and defeated mustangs falling behind will cool our miniature brakes and we will look cool too! functional!


Is that one big sentence? I hate to be a grammar police, but I have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*?????????*

stop making me laugh!!!!!,the scoop, duct or whatever looks terrible.
drive ins are fun,if they charge you per person,install the scoops put a few pals in the trunk,save money at the drive in! leave the gto alone,with money saved buy a prelude and a plasma torch "think of the possibilities"! arty:


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Think he will get it this time.  :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*give me a break*



chris8299s said:


> Is that one big sentence? I hate to be a grammar police, but I have no idea what you're trying to say.


nice pictures see if you can install grumpo and his yellow fugly z28 fbody
striped grand am on a pinhead for rocket scientists to scan with their 
banjos or mullet magnifiers! love joe dirt!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

If they were _functional_-- as in if they actually cooled the brakes via ducting or something-- they'd be kinda cool....though I personally think NACA scoops would look cooler and less pretensious.

If not, _tres dorki_.


----------



## wakarr (Oct 12, 2004)

Folks, he asks a fair question so let's give him a fair answer. 

I thought the photo shop image looked good, better than the '05 hood scoops, but don't get me started on that subject. As to functionality, side scoops on front engined cars usually cool the brakes and/or the differential with the brakes being the priority. To be functional you would need to fabricate a flexible duct (try Racer Parts Wholsale for materials) connecting the scoop the the inside-center of the rear rotors. Be sure to avoid dips in the hose that will trap rain water and carefully seal all joints and connections or you will get water in the car. I would be interested in seeing photos of the finished mod so be sure to let me know if you do it.

Warren


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> im as dumb as u. i too own a gto! i love long run on sentences, my english
> teacher was correct. two scoops of raisens in kellogs racing brain! "scoops
> big jim, im with you fellers :agree


Wow, ramair. it's just a picture. not even a photo, it's a photochop. i didn't mean to hurt your feelings so bad as to cause you to make all these personal attacks. Every appearance mod starts out as a picture. If you don't like it, that's cool. Relax and calm down. No one is going to put this on your GTO.

Big Jim, I've read your posts in other threads. You seem to be an intelligent person. Look at ramair's posts again. Do you see the intelligence gap between you and him? In this thread you're coming across as his sidekick and it looks really insulting to yourself. If you don't like the scoops, just make the comment, but enough with these "yes, boss you're right. soo funny, boss. i agree, boss" type posts.

I would never dream of putting these on any car if they were not functional. That would be rice and that's all there is to it. A lot of exotic cars have similar brake coolers. Since the GTO is so heavy, its brakes could use the coolers more than any exotic I've seen. I'm not getting an overwhelmingly positive response for the Boxster scoops. There are many scoops to choose from. I do know one thing for sure: People love the Woodward GTO. A lot of people have been trying to make their car look like the Woodward. Putting scoops in the quarter panel would be a step in that direction. Perhaps psychologically people don't like my idea of putting scoops there because it comes from a regular person and not a group of GM employees. Perhaps if I had come up with the Woodward GTO idea first, people would not like it simply because I'm just a regular guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*calm down*

its a good idea but a try a differant style. look at the body lines hey if you like it dont sweat it,thats all that matters!
lets see some of those naca scoops the yellow dude is talking about.


----------



## PHiL2 (Dec 6, 2004)

chiggady china the chinese chicken


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> its a good idea but a try a differant style. look at the body lines hey if you like it dont sweat it,thats all that matters!
> lets see some of those naca scoops the yellow dude is talking about.


NACA scoop:

http://www.shekari.org/Photos/uploads/rich/thumb/p9070223.jpg


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> its a good idea but a try a differant style. look at the body lines hey if you like it dont sweat it,thats all that matters!
> lets see some of those naca scoops the yellow dude is talking about.


NACA scoop:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*grumpo speaks*

the bloviating yellow aeronutical wanna be with the z28 striped fugly grand
prix has attained air speed velocity! bet he gots the fastest go kart in the trailer
park love "joe dirt"


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> a mach one 70s vintage " aircraft style " scoop? peak ram air efficiency is 350 mph hey chris do your chop thing on this scoop :cool



Is your mullet pulling on your brain, dude?


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Yea sorry about that i was just being kind of dumb. The scoops could look good if they were the right type. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

*no grumpo*

grumpo knows all and tells all! just ask him!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> no mullet here grumpo


Oh. My bad.

With your affinity to fugly F-Bodies and total lack of command of the English language, I just...assumed...

...anybody else hear banjos?


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

Groucho's newwww car! http://www.infostronghold.com/


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Now that actually looks decent. :cheers


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

Silver one added: http://www.infostronghold.com/


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah...that looks teh kewl!

Now...if you could bulge out the fenders just a skosh a' la the early BMW E30 M3s...


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

What's the point of keeping cool air on the rear brakes when 90% of the breaking power is on the front wheels? Oh ...... LOOKS COOL !!!! DUH .....


----------

